# Pics from yesterdays storm......



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Here we go. Some of them didn't come out that good.......


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good pics the fisher does well stacking


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice truck n pix... i love snow


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

JB, nice pictures and ya gotta love a Dodge. Nice truck.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, I love that truck, I couldn't imagine plowing in anything else.........


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

That trucks a beauty! Love the red. looks sharp


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

creativedesigns;525213 said:


> That trucks a beauty! Love the red. looks sharp


I agree, nice truck and action pictures.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great pics. how long were you out for? i went out around 1pm and got back in aound 11pm


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Same, I started at about 12:30-1 and was home at about 11:30. I went out Sat morning at 9 to clean up.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I love the lights, you can actually see.


----------

